

Social Gaming Market Reaches Its Final Stage - dotBen
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/17/social-gaming-hi5/

======
p01nd3xt3r
I dont think that it has reached its "Final Stage". I do feel that its
currently over hyped and will have to evolve in order to compete w/
traditional casual games now that the free distribution they were receiving
has disappeared. I never really thought that the current popular social games
"Farmville" etc... were ever real games anyway.

